# hard horned?



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't been out since the opener, are the bucks hard horned yet? I'm going back out next week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of them had rubbed off last weekend. Most I saw were still in velvet though. I'd assume most will be rubbed off now.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. I can't wait to get after them again. I was hoping the weather would be cooler than the opener but it doesn't seem like it will be much different.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I went on a little scouting trip before work this morning and most of the bucks I saw were hard horned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Every buck I’ve seen this week is hard horn. From spikes to a 175” buck


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i hunt near kamas and have not seen any bucks out of velvet yet. i'm sure there are a few but i just started to see deer rubs. all the elk i've seen have been rubbed off. 

finally got tired of the wind switching in elk country. so instead of elk, here's a forkie from today. he's still in velvet.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

APD said:


> finally got tired of the wind switching in elk country. so instead of elk, here's a forkie from today. he's still in velvet.


Geez I bet he wasn't hard to find with that kind of blood!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sheepassassin said:


> Geez I bet he wasn't hard to find with that kind of blood!


he only went 15 yards from his bed. dead in under 15 seconds. surprisingly very little blood on the ground.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got back from the Parker Mountains today. None of the deer I saw are hard horned. The leaves are changing there, the temps at night are in the 40's, a lot of leaves are beginning to fall, but no hard horns. I don't think weather has anything to do with the velvet being gone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It all depends on when it starts to itch. Smaller bucks have no idea what is on their heads. I have seen bucks scraping it off during the Utah muzzle loader hunt and thought that it was neat seen the red horns as they did it. Bigger bucks just want it gone


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

bow_dude said:


> I just got back from the Parker Mountains today. None of the deer I saw are hard horned. The leaves are changing there, the temps at night are in the 40's, a lot of leaves are beginning to fall, but no hard horns. I don't think weather has anything to do with the velvet being gone.


What did you see for pronghorn?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It’s seems the smaller bucks I’ve seen have scraped it off, while the bigger ones still have it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Sheep... 
Sadly, the Parkers for lopers is a sad situation. I have drawn the loper archery permit every time I have put in for it except this year. All together, I have drawn that permit 4 times. Every time we have drawn, the numbers have been less. The first time, they were everywhere, the last time (3 years ago) we saw a small herd of 7. This year, although we were hunting deer not lopers, I saw 1 buck and no does in the 7 days we spent there at the deer opener and none this last trip this past weekend. Sadly to say, the area is a waste of time to put in for. Used to be they would hang around in the quakes over in the boulders and move into the flats west of Loa about mid Sept. We drove around the Boulders and saw nothing as well. I was talking to the Sheriff at the gas station and he said that the Lopers and Elk both are gone. Wish I had better news, but you are in for a tough hunt I am afraid. Not like it used to be.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a two point at 22 yards tonight. He was still fuzzy


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bow_dude said:


> Sheep...
> Sadly, the Parkers for lopers is a sad situation. I have drawn the loper archery permit every time I have put in for it except this year. All together, I have drawn that permit 4 times. Every time we have drawn, the numbers have been less. The first time, they were everywhere, the last time (3 years ago) we saw a small herd of 7. This year, although we were hunting deer not lopers, I saw 1 buck and no does in the 7 days we spent there at the deer opener and none this last trip this past weekend. Sadly to say, the area is a waste of time to put in for. Used to be they would hang around in the quakes over in the boulders and move into the flats west of Loa about mid Sept. We drove around the Boulders and saw nothing as well. I was talking to the Sheriff at the gas station and he said that the Lopers and Elk both are gone. Wish I had better news, but you are in for a tough hunt I am afraid. Not like it used to be.


I drew the archery Parker tag this year (2nd time) totally agree, herd is NOWHERE near what it once was. It's super depressing. On top of that, I had a helicopter fly over my twice while I had a bow in my hand. Once I thought he was going to hit my truck he was flying so low. That sure didn't help to try to fill my tag!!! Hearing the cattlemen at the last Wildlife Board meeting say they need to get the elk off the Parker made me sick to my stomach. You just know they are a big reason there are now hardly any Antelope or Elk on this unit.


----------

